# Irish Soda Bread question



## rocketdog1 (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to have a receipe that used plain yougart.  It made the bread quite moist, unlike my usual dry as dust soda bread.  Is anyone familiar with this receipe?  As far as I can recall it was the only different ingredient.


----------



## rocketdog1 (Mar 8, 2009)

dOES ANYONE have an irish soda bread recipe that I could substitute plain yogart for another ingredient in your recipe?


----------



## Scotch (Mar 8, 2009)

A quick Google search revealed these recipes:

Irish Soda Bread Recipe : Recipezaar

http://www.recipezaar.com/Irish-Soda-Bread-for-Health-Nuts-324586

http://recipes.stonyfield.com/recipes.cfm

http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special/feature/famf0300sodabread/famf0300sodabread.html


----------

